# ss Racing to the Green



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Another brilliant Spring day racing in Virginia...at Shawn Molter's ancient Tomy track, formerly the house track at Virginia Beach's HobbyTown. This was to be the last run on the track, as Shawn has a new routed track under construction by Robby Whiteed. The old track is being offered up to any and all, perhaps new racer Dave will take it. It was good to have Steve Jones back with us and running strong, after his recent heart attack. Health issues seem to be affecting most of us this year. Full wide screen pictorial race report, see Slottech Engineering greatest MASCAR triumph, sweeping the top four spots:

http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/3-8-14.html

Next race is Saturday March 29th, T-Jets at the Lewis Lunacy track, New Hill, NC:

http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/lewis.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

OK, here it is, super stock video on the maiden voyage of the new camera, new computer and new editing software. It's definitely a different look than the other camera. Let me know what you think.






Brian


----------

